# Need help learning how to edit nm-applet.conf for NetworkMan

## frank56

I was trying install NetworkManager for Gnome using the following steps and link.:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/NetworkManager

In addition to getting an nm-applet on systems tray. I would like to understand the

steps I am doing.  The step under installation, Code: NetworkManager.conf I did not have

a clue about how to edit it.  I feel preety confident using nano, on other type files, but this 

one seemed totally new to me.  There were perhaps 2 more steps I will ask for help later. 

I thought learning one step at time, might be less confusing for me.  If someone can point 

me to a link that explains this that would be ok too. Frank

----------

## Veldrin

There are a couple of Code: Networkmanager.conf in that page...

Basically just add the lines as suggested somewhere near the bottom, but not at the bottom. It is plain xml. 

V.

----------

## ppurka

I didn't have to add those lines to those *.conf for my nm-applet and networkmanager to work. In fact, at present I have made all my connections "available to all users" and I don't even need to launch nm-applet in order to connect.

Just make sure you are in plugdev group. Rest of the stuff should sort itself out.

----------

## frank56

Thanks Veldrin and Pourka. for your quick reply. 

Pourka, I have used the Applet before, but with Debian Gnome. It seemed like a handy sort of short cut to edit and launch either my mobile usb modem or my wired network connection.  I do have a good internet connection now, minus the Applet.

Veldrin, I now wish I had saved all my default changes. In the event, my memory fails me, can I unemerge and re run emerge my Gnome installation again to start with clean slate?

One of my concerns in editing this type of file, was how critical the spacing between entries was, or the horizontal placement of each line.  Like when do I indent a line?  I will now try to follow your instruction Veldrin. 

Equally important as having the Applet is learning how to edit this type of file, and how to launch this Applet. Thanks again to both of you for your reply. Frank

----------

